# What are the big scoring competitions to look out for?



## rdd27

I always seem to hear about competitions at the point when people are sharing their entries online. By that time, the competition's usually been open a while and the deadline's nearly there. 

Are there any notable international scoring competitions you recommend looking out for each year? It would be good to try some for 2021.


----------



## javarnayu

Berlin International Film Scoring Competition (October 15 - January 15)
https://www.bifsc.org/

Score the world (December 1 - January 31)
https://www.scoretheworld.com/

Indie Film Music Contest ( deadline 7 November)
https://www.indiefilmmusiccontest.com/

AddAMovie Film Festival (12 October - 15 January)
https://addamovie.com/festival-details

Marvin Hamlisch International Music Awards Film / Media Scoring (30 September - 21 October )
https://hamlischawards.org/filmscoring

Montreal international film scoring competition (10 de Diciembre - 20 Febrero)
https://musiquedefilm.uqam.ca/en/concours-de-musique

FMC Film Scoring Contest
https://www.fmcontest.com/

Pannonia Film Music Competition - Pannonia Studio
https://www.pannoniastudio.com/competition

California Independent Film scoring competition (1 Enero - 19 Julio)
https://www.caiff.org/

Zurich Film Féstival (23 de Septiembre - 3 Octubre)
https://zff.com/en/festival-info/mission/

Score Live London (26 marzo)
https://zff.com/en/festival-info/mission/

The indie gathering - International Film Scoring Competition
http://theindiegathering.com/film-scoring-competition.html

Westword Scoring Competition - Spitfire Audio
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/westworld


----------



## cnogradi

Wow! Thanks for that list. Do you know of any that are particular to youth? My children are learning the craft.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Thank you for posting this list!


----------



## Woodie1972

Wow, thanks!


----------



## rdd27

This is useful, thanks!


----------



## Galoubet

OST-Challenge (5 september - 2 december)
https://www.ost-challenge.com/


----------



## FabTramp

javarnayu said:


> Berlin International Film Scoring Competition (October 15 - January 15)
> https://www.bifsc.org/
> 
> Score the world (December 1 - January 31)
> https://www.scoretheworld.com/
> 
> Indie Film Music Contest ( deadline 7 November)
> https://www.indiefilmmusiccontest.com/
> 
> AddAMovie Film Festival (12 October - 15 January)
> https://addamovie.com/festival-details
> 
> Marvin Hamlisch International Music Awards Film / Media Scoring (30 September - 21 October )
> https://hamlischawards.org/filmscoring
> 
> Montreal international film scoring competition (10 de Diciembre - 20 Febrero)
> https://musiquedefilm.uqam.ca/en/concours-de-musique
> 
> FMC Film Scoring Contest
> https://www.fmcontest.com/
> 
> Pannonia Film Music Competition - Pannonia Studio
> https://www.pannoniastudio.com/competition
> 
> California Independent Film scoring competition (1 Enero - 19 Julio)
> https://www.caiff.org/
> 
> Zurich Film Féstival (23 de Septiembre - 3 Octubre)
> https://zff.com/en/festival-info/mission/
> 
> Score Live London (26 marzo)
> https://zff.com/en/festival-info/mission/
> 
> The indie gathering - International Film Scoring Competition
> http://theindiegathering.com/film-scoring-competition.html
> 
> Westword Scoring Competition - Spitfire Audio
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/westworld


Thanks so much for this list!


Do these organizers create competitions yearly? Just wondering as most of these contest are now finished!

Thanks again!


----------



## ZosterX

Otycon Faculty is great too !






Oticons Faculty Int'l Film Music Competition


OTICONS - the international talent agency for film composers - founded the OTICONS FACULTY International Film Music Competition. This groundbreaking film scoring contest has now become an annual unique and career-transforming platform for media composers all over the world! Registrations open...




faculty.oticons.com





Great assignements with special rules, I like it ! The prices are great aswell. However the deadline is quite near (27 feb)


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski

If I were you, I would try to enter a competition no matter how near the deadline already is. Sometimes time pressure helps you to make something great;-D

P.S. I have almost always made my entries in the last week or so


----------



## ThomasNL

Fmf krakow is one of the biggest!


----------



## Leslie Fuller

I’ve just noticed that there was another recent Scoring Competition (closing date 21st February) which is not mentioned above.









COMPOSER COMPETITION — MUSIC COSMOS


Join the 1st Music Cosmos Composer Competition for a chance to win prizes by Spitfire Audio, The Amazonic, Lurssen Mastering, Skunkworks Audio, Bee My Ears and more! Entries close on Feb 21. You can't miss it!




www.musiccosmos.earth


----------

